# caravan / motorhome breakers



## seagull (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi All,

Some friends of ours have their own home converted mercedes truck - and a good job they have made of it too.... - and they are looking for a truma hot water / heating system to fit....

They have been looking on ebay and have been bidding but they go for a bit more than they have been looking to pay.

Any breakers etc. or any other source you good people can recommend.

Seagull


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

hi Seagull knolbeck caravans barnsley have a couple of new ones for "£250"ish if interested could get phone no tomorrow?
terry


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

try here http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/
also http://www.charlesandson.co.uk/


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Heres another

www.caravanbreakersnationwide.co.uk


----------

